

Barriers to Officer-Worn Video: The Ten per Cent Challenge - nselby
https://medium.com/@nselby/barriers-to-officer-worn-video-the-ten-per-cent-challenge-50391ed9d688

======
benar
Great article.

------
rikferguson
Great article!

